# Hello,i care for Hubby (34) type1



## backinblack (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi There,
Newbie to the site...and not great at all this tinternet malarky

My hubby(Brett) has had diabeties since he was 13,caused by a bike accident.

When i first met Brett ..ohhh 3 yrs ago,i had no idea what living with diabeties was like....gotta admit...its hard.
We have had a few problems,but thanks to Blackburn Royal Hospital things are looking up.

Big up to all the staff in the hot foot clinic ...you saved his leg :0)


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi there welcome to the forum yourself and Brett it must be very hard adapting to living with your partners diabetes but it sounds like you have took on the challenge and have come out the other side, do you think he may want to join as well ?


----------



## backinblack (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Steffie;

Thanks for this...Brett lol hes worse than me with the tinternet...he only ever uses the PC to look at racing and ebay :0)

Joined this site to see if i can help- get help with the many ,many issues that develop with diabeties...living with Brett certainly opened my eyes!!!

He has been really ill throughout his life,and i dread him going to the doctors as they find something new everytime.The neuropathys the worst,his legs become really sore,aches like toothache all the time and the muscle loss is getting him down.....hard but we just have to keep smiling  and i have to be strong ..not let him know that it hurts me just as much as him.

strong as i can be sometimes i need to speak, hard to talk to his mum as she worries like crazy.


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2010)

backinblack said:


> Hi Steffie;
> 
> Thanks for this...Brett lol hes worse than me with the tinternet...he only ever uses the PC to look at racing and ebay :0)
> 
> ...



I can only imagine how hard it must be sometimes when caring for others we forget we need time and space and someone to talk to, i know what you say when you mention your mum im the same i keep things from my dad as he has his own issues, well you can count on us and this place helping you hun wherever we can this is a great place for advice and sometimes just for using to rant or look for friends.Just a quick note on the neuropathy i was told i had it in my feet yesterday so im worrying like a headless chicken at the minute grr.What does hubby take for that?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think your hubby should come on here, if he can use ebay, he can use anything..........it would do him wonders as well as you, as it seems its been a rough ride for him...................I am assuming type 1?


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> ..................I am assuming type 1?


says in the title of the thread


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Backinblack.

Welcome from me too. 

Does Brett have mobility problems with his legs or are they damaged ?

I only ask because muscle loss can be caused by high blood sugars (sorry if I'm telling you what you already know! ).

Must be hard to control it with other issues too. 

Rob


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 7, 2010)

Steffie said:


> says in the title of the thread



 < sunglasses represent blindness.........


----------



## backinblack (Sep 7, 2010)

Steffie said:


> I can only imagine how hard it must be sometimes when caring for others we forget we need time and space and someone to talk to, i know what you say when you mention your mum im the same i keep things from my dad as he has his own issues, well you can count on us and this place helping you hun wherever we can this is a great place for advice and sometimes just for using to rant or look for friends.Just a quick note on the neuropathy i was told i had it in my feet yesterday so im worrying like a headless chicken at the minute grr.What does hubby take for that?



Hi again :0)
Thanks X

Dont worry !!!! 
Takes a while for neuropathy to take hold ...and i mean seriously take hold.
Bretts had it for ages,but got progressively worse over the years 13 when he was diagonosied.
He started taking antripoline- he stil takes this (sorry my spelling is awful)
But Brett was a pain when he was first diagnosed and didnt monitor his bloods,or take medication properly...typical naughty teen!!! 
But this has progressed the neuropathy...due to his own daftness!! He now takes morphine.i know not good!!

He has to see a consultant next week,with regards to the pain he is experiencing espec his L leg.
Brett was really foolish when he was younger, type 1 and kept forgetting to take his medication...which in later years is taking its toll ...he has no option now...i nag :0)  and he is very careful,sees the GP ,consultants,foot clinic ...hes really on the ball but unfortunatly the damage is done.
Cant stress how important it is to keep ontop of the bloods,and blood pressure, look after the feet ...this is what his consultant always drums into us everytime we visit.

Soooooo dont worry!!!!!
;0)


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ouch. (understatement!)

Knowing what stress can do to BG, it must make it very hard for you both. I know my GF suffers as much as I do (if not more) when things aren't going to plan, but she keeps positive to get me through it.

I was the same age when diagnosed but my parents kept on at me so I had a good start. I got a bit lax through the years but thankfully never suffered any complications.

I'm pleased he's getting support from the clinic and managing it better now. We all know how easy it is to let things slip.

Rob


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2010)

backinblack said:


> Hi again :0)
> Thanks X
> 
> Dont worry !!!!
> ...



Poor guy thats what i was told yesterday just keep tight control and hopefully things can improve if i can sort myself early, im pleased things are going well now and he is going to all the vital appointments now that is so important and with you by his side im sure he will stay on the right track 

Good luck to you both for next weeks appointment x


----------



## backinblack (Sep 7, 2010)

Robster65 said:


> Ouch. (understatement!)
> 
> Knowing what stress can do to BG, it must make it very hard for you both. I know my GF suffers as much as I do (if not more) when things aren't going to plan, but she keeps positive to get me through it.
> 
> ...



Yep Rob ...looks like me and your GF both read from the same hymn sheet :0)
You have to be positive...keep looking to the future...well me and Brett was married in June this year and we are both looking at a great future together..no matter what hurdles we hit were in it together.

Good nattering to you guys,sometimes it does feel like its only us.
and yes i will try and get Brett on here ...he may be some help.
mind you all the clinic/hospital visits he goes i always attend....try keeping me away! I need to know.

Regards and speak ..well type soon


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2010)

backinblack said:


> Good nattering to you guys,sometimes it does feel like its only us.
> and yes i will try and get Brett on here ...he may be some help.
> mind you all the clinic/hospital visits he goes i always attend....try keeping me away! I need to know.
> 
> )


Thats a great attitude to have and brett is lucky to have you by the sounds of it.Please come back and keep us updated.


----------

